# The Chorus of the Volga



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I fell in love with this old bit of vinyl from the Russian Monitor label long ago. The original album cover showed a photo of jolly Volga choristers aboard a riverboat, singing and playing their instruments while other leapt and bounded about on the deck--a picture of Soviet-era euphoria. In this selection, one can hear reference to the now-extinct city of Stalingrad as the Chorus extols the names of the string of cities along Volga Matushka Rika--Volga, the Mother River. Many of the other songs here are quite worth a listen also, including the Chorus' version of the Volga Boat Song, which Glazunov quotes in _Stenka Razin._


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Here is the Song of the Volga Boatmen, mentioned above


----------

